# My little guy eating air. So funny



## johnhnhn (Oct 22, 2012)

Does young tortoises have bad depth perception?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXVAZ8w4JHQ&feature=plcp


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Oct 23, 2012)

He is too cute!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Oct 23, 2012)

Awwwwww!!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 23, 2012)

Silly baby


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't find it cute.

Are you using a coil type UV bulb? Or red bulb for heat? These things can mess with their eyes.


----------



## Snowywood (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh bless him! I love watching torts eat. They have the cutest little tongues


----------



## johnhnhn (Oct 23, 2012)

Tom said:


> I don't find it cute.
> 
> Are you using a coil type UV bulb? Or red bulb for heat? These things can mess with their eyes.



I use the Zoo Med Powersun bulb to provide both the UVB and heat. The lamp hangs from the ceiling to prevent the rays from aiming directly at his face. The basking temperature is set at exactly 95 degrees.


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 23, 2012)

Adorable little guy!! I wonder what's wrong with his vision...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 23, 2012)

Awwso adorable! Hope nothing is wrong with his eyes!


----------



## countrygirlcolorado (Oct 23, 2012)

He is so sweet! What kind of tort is he?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 23, 2012)

I believe baby tort's are still learning how to eat during the first 3 months. When I had a TINY hatchling/baby Leopard tortoise he would sometimes have trouble aiming his bite's directly at the leaf. Eventually he learned. I don't think anything is wrong with the vision of your tort. (and no I did not use ANY bulb's that would hurt my tortoise's eyes -_-)


----------



## sibi (Oct 23, 2012)

His eating looks normal enough. I noticed that when you stopped feeding him, he took to the food and ate just as we expect he would. The vertical stick of (fruit?) can be hard to see with the food at that angle. I agree with you...I think your baby was so cute and it really made me chuckle. Did it occur to you that maybe a pick of that stick went down the wrong way and he was trying to adjust it somehow? That's why he looked as though he was eating air, and that's what made it so funny.


----------



## Mjdeisher (Oct 24, 2012)

To me it looks like he's trying get the piece of food down easier. My hatchling had trouble aiming his bites also. He's about 3 months now and is getting much better at aiming. For my Greek, I think he couldn't tell how long his beak was so his food would accidentally get pushed out of the way.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree with sibi and Mjdeisher. There is nothing wrong with your tortoise other than the fact he was trying to get that carrot down his poor little throat. It looked stuck. If you watch his throat while his mouth is wide open you can see it sticking up in his throat. I thought it was kind of mean to give it that carrot just to watch it choke on the carrot. If it were me, I would steam it a little before feeding him the carrot, while he is little and its difficult for him to really bite those harder vegetables well. That is my opinion. You have a beautiful tortoise and I thought he was really cute.


----------



## dannel (Oct 25, 2012)

So cute!


----------

